# Newbie installation help needed



## Wordman01 (Mar 15, 2022)

Hello I'm a newbie. I'm attempting to install version 13.0. I have an old Dell i5 laptop. I begin the installation and get an error message. The message says ERROR : gpart
gpart : Operation not permitted

Does anyone know what this is about ?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 15, 2022)

Make sure you've selected the right disk. It sounds like you're trying to install FreeBSD on the installation media.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 15, 2022)

… something like this: 






Where just one internal hard disk drive is available, the disk typically appears as `ada0`.


----------

